# A business visa without a degree?? Possible?



## Jemima80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site.
My husband and I are seriously thinking of relocating to Seattle in the next year.
Wondering if I could have an advice?
Only just started the research really as we've only just started seriously thinking about it.
I'm a Stay at home mum with two under 5's so it would be my husband applying for the visa. He works in the UK for an American company who would love for us to relocate out there & have been talking about it for a while to him.
He would still do the job he does now but it is better for the company that he does it from the US rather than the UK as most of his customers are American companies. He already works US hours in the UK to accomadate this but his boss and team are in the US and it would be beneficial for his customers to see him face to face.
He doesn't have a degree but does have 15 years experience in his field (IT) & has worked at his current company for 6 years.
Could he still apply for a business visa this way?
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you mean by business visa?


----------



## Jemima80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry, from what I've seen (& I really haven't seen much yet) I'm guessing a work visa of some sort, maybe an L1 intra-company transfer?? (not sure how high up within a company you need to be to do this though) or B1 (but I thought this was the one where you needed a degree?)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's his employer who is looking to transfer him, it's up to them to get the approvals and whatever so that they can sponsor his visa. Companies have more leeway in transferring their current employees to the US than if they were hiring him from overseas. The employer should be looking into what it takes to petition him in - either under a L visa or something else.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Jemima80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely, thanks Bev! That sounds more promising. I think they are waiting to get the thumbs up from us, so just trying to find out as much as possible - scary & exciting!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I transferred over from the UK to my company's offices in the US with an L1-A visa.

I do not have a degree, but did have 12 years experience of my Project Manager's position.

Sounds like your husband is in the same boat - so his company should be looking at getting him an L1 visa. If he has Managerial and/or Executive experience it would make the application easier.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Just to clarify that the business visa (B1) doesn't allow work. It is a visa like the vistor's visa (B2) for attending meetings, conferences, etc. You can only stay up to 6 months in the US with a B1 visa.


----------



## Jemima80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Blackbelt - sorry I think I got confused with all the names, it is definately something like an L1 that I am on about - luckily my husbands company have said they'll be dealing with it all (phew!) so at least that's one less thing to worry about, hopefully!


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

If you can get an L1/L2 you are set. And I have good news for you. The L2 visa, that is for spouse of the L1 holder, allows you to work in the US. This is the only exception to the rule that spouses can't work. Congratulations!

PS: Upon arriving in the US, go straight to the nearest Social Security office to apply for you social security number (both of you will have to do that), after getting it, you will be able to work. I don't know if you (L2 holder) will need any kind of "special permission" first, research that.


----------



## Jemima80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely, thanks Blackbelt  that is good to hear! I have two little ones so would probably only look for something part time but good to know it wouldn't be a problem.
It's actually made me realise how lucky we are to get this opportunity, I had naively thought that wanting this sort of experience wouldn't be that difficult!


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, you are lucky! And believe me, my wife also doesn't "need" to work, but she is dying to do anything, even part time (she has an H4 visa, which doesn't allow her to work). So, believe me when I say that you will naturally feel the need to find something to do, even part time, to interact with people, to get the "full experience" that is living in the United States.

Cheers.


----------

